# Greyball - Uber is Dead?



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Not sure of the extent of this, but all of a sudden I feel really not too proud working with this company anymore.

Check this crazy new York times story: (who says investigative journalism is dead?)
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/03/technology/uber-greyball-program-evade-authorities.html

And then the whole sh*tpile of recent bad bad things:
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/ubers-massive-crap-pile-develops-gravity/


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

It's not hard to understand why they developed Greyball, but it's relatively easy to counter it for compliance purposes by offering cash rewards to riders for reporting illegal operators. Not much of a need to send out compliance officers then!


----------

